# Where to start printing on long sleeve? Proper placement



## cowboylife (Feb 4, 2012)

I need advice on where to start printing on the sleeve of a long sleeve shirt? Do you measure from the shoulder seam to start the printing? And....How do you determine the exact placement on the sleeve (side to side) again do you use the top shoulder center seam? 
The same advice for short sleeve printing too please...

Thanks
Rhonda


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

We usually measure from the high shoulder point. And the top of the design approx 11" down for adult shirts.


----------



## cowboylife (Feb 4, 2012)

Are you saying 11" from the shoulder seam on the arm sleeve? I am printing on the sleeve of long sleeve shirts and I think 11" would be too far down.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is this a long string of letters, like a name? If so, we center it between the cuff and top seam.

If its something like a logo, we go 4 to 5 inches down from the top seam.

On short sleeves, we put it just above the bottom sleeve hem sew line.


----------



## cowboylife (Feb 4, 2012)

I will be applying names/quotes on some of them but I also have horse shoes that I want to place going down the long sleeve. Should the designs/horse shoes be centered on the sleeve?

Thanks this has been helpful


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cowboylife said:


> I will be applying names/quotes on some of them but I also have horse shoes that I want to place going down the long sleeve. Should the designs/horse shoes be centered on the sleeve?
> 
> Thanks this has been helpful


If it's a string of horse shoes, I would center them.


----------

